# Fiabilité du format EXfat



## tychapeaux (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu beaucoup de topics sur le partage d'un dde entre PC et Mac dont celui qui est epinglé mais j'hésite encore. 

J'ai swiché sur iMac il y a 2 mois maintenant ( le premier de la gamme en 21,5 pouces nouvelle generation ) et je me demande sous quel format je devrais formater mon disque dur externe. 
Ce dernier ne contient que des fichiers multimédia ( vidéo et musique) et il est destiné à partager ces fichiers entre divers PC et mon Mac. Ce essentiellement pour que mes gnafrons puissent avoir leurs films préférés partout (chez les grands parents les oncles et tantes etc.) sans emporter toute mon étagère. Or ceux ci ne possèdent que des PC et ils n'ont pas forcément envie que je trifouille dans leurs machine. 
Avez vous des retours inconvénient / avantage sur le format EXfat?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2011)

Oui, un inconvénient au moins : tu ne peux pas formater dans ce format depuis un Mac. NTFS serait tellement plus simple à mettre en &#339;uvre.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, un inconvénient au moins : tu ne peux pas formater dans ce format depuis un Mac. NTFS serait tellement plus simple à mettre en &#339;uvre.



si si 

depuis 10.6.5 il me semble






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

cela dit, je n'utilise pas exfat

de plus à en lire la description sur wiki, un inconvénient de taille (si tjs d'actualité): 


_En cas de corruption du système de fichiers, peu de logiciels de récupération de données (TestDisk, PhotoRec) existent pour le moment gérant exFAT.
_

source


----------



## tychapeaux (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci de vos réponses.

 On peut formater en exFAT sur mon imac 2011 par contre ton argument sur la récupération de données m'interpelle.
 Même si ce n'est pas grave si je perdais mes vidéos (puisque je les ai presque tous dans ma dvdthèque) j'hésite toujours.
 D'un côté je peux tout à fait essayer de formater dans ce format, copier mes fichiers vidéo tout en gardant mes "originaux" sur mon ordinateur quelques temps.
De l'autre ayant une grosse clé USB de 32 Go presque vide et lisible aussi bien sur PC que sur Mac, je peux formater mon DD en format mac et me servir de cette clé pour les transferts de fichiers et la vidéothèque  de "déplacement".
exFAT or not exFAT that is the question 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------

Par contre je n'aurais pas pensé me rencarder sur le site wikipedia sur ce sujet je file jeter un oeil


----------



## tychapeaux (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Après avoir fait un essai je reviens vous faire part des résultats.

Le formatage en exFAT quoique très long (il faut dire que j'ai requi un effacement assez poussé de mon DD) s'est bien passé et j'ai pu mettre un film test depuis mon mac sans problème.
 Par contre quand j'ai branché mon DD sur mon PC équipé de Windows Vista édition familiale l'ordinateur s'est mis à beaucoup ramer (plus d'une minute pour reconnaitre que j'avais un DDE et beaucoup de mal à lancer mon lecteur de DivX) ensuite la lecture du film test s'est plutôt bien passée.

Bilan des courses je crois que je vais reformater mon disque dur (au fait c'est un WD) en formats mac étendu (surtout que je ne sers presque plus du PC) et me servirai de ma clé USB ou bien de mon imac lui même comme interface d'échange de données.

Merci encore de vos réponses et à bientôt pour une nouvelle question


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2011)

tychapeaux a dit:


> Le formatage en exFAT quoique très long (*il faut dire que j'ai requi un effacement assez poussé de mon DD*)



 Pourquoi ? C'est idiot, on fait ça à un disque dont on se sépare, pour être sûr que l'acquéreur ne puisse pas y restaurer quoi que ce soit, mais sur un disque que tu garde, ça ne sert strictement à rien, tu ne vas pas chercher à percer tes propres secrets ! :mouais:


----------



## tychapeaux (5 Novembre 2011)

Ben je vais te dire un secret mais ne le répète pas je suis blonde 

Non en fait je suis un peu excessive et quand je fais quelque chose j'ai tendance à le faire à fond même si ce n'est pas indispensable et puis j'aime bien l'idée de repartir à neuf avec un dd formaté dans le bon format et comme sorti d'usine (psychorigide moi ? ).

Mais cette fois je te rassure vu qu'il n'y avait qu'un film test dans le disque dur je fais un formatage en mode Mac OS étendu simple je ne suis pas blonde au point de mettre des zéros sur des zéros  quoique ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2011)

Alors pour ta gouverne, sache qu'un formatage avec "zéroing" ne remet pas un disque dans son état "usine", et n'apporte strictement rien de plus que l'impossibilité relative* de restaurer ce qui a été effacé.

(*) relative, parce que même après 35 passes (si tu as une semaine ou deux à perdre ), un labo de type "police scientifique" devrait pouvoir encore récupérer pas mal de choses !


----------



## tychapeaux (5 Novembre 2011)

Tout ce qu'ils trouveraient ce serait des vidéos donc je ne pense pas que je risque grand chose 

Mais alors éclaire-moi à quoi sert un formatage avec "zéroing" alors ? Et comment puis-je récupérer un disque dur comme neuf mais dans un format spécifique pour mon Mac?
Les réglages par défaut suffisent vraiment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2011)

tychapeaux a dit:


> Mais alors éclaire-moi à quoi sert un formatage avec "zéroing" alors ?



Ben, je te l'ai dit : à éviter que l'acquéreur ne puisse récupérer quoi que ce soit sur un disque dont on se sépare.



tychapeaux a dit:


> comment puis-je récupérer un disque dur comme neuf mais dans un format spécifique pour mon Mac?



Tu ne peux pas, mais cela dit, un disque dur n'a pas besoin d'être "comme neuf" pour fonctionner parfaitement.



tychapeaux a dit:


> Les réglages par défaut suffisent vraiment ?



Absolument, seul le contenu de la partie "gestion" du disque à besoin d'être remise en configuration "initiale" pour assurer son parfait fonctionnement, ce que contient (ou ne contient pas) la partie "données" n'a aucune incidence, à partir du moment ou la table de gestion dit que tous les blocs du disque sont libres, qu'ils soient vides ou emplis de données effacées "logiquement" n'a aucune incidence.


----------



## tychapeaux (5 Novembre 2011)

OK merci tout d'un coup c'est plus clair je me coucherai moins idiote ce soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2011)

tychapeaux a dit:


> je me coucherai moins idiote ce soir



Moins idiote, je ne sais pas, un peu plus "savante", sans doute. Ne pas savoir ce qu'on n'a pas appris, ça n'est pas être idiote (si si, même pour les blondes ), c'est juste ignorer des choses


----------



## tychapeaux (5 Novembre 2011)

Bon alors disons que je vais me coucher plus sage ce soir


----------

